# Furry Omegaverse books



## danihermit (Mar 27, 2022)

My partner and I have written a serial story that is available on both Kindle Vella (a new platform from Amazon) and Radish about anthro-cat alphas and no-fur omegas. It's a gay omegaverse romance with dark themes.   We've also collected the first season into an ebook & paperback version. You can find all the details here on our website.

If this series gets a good response, we are discussing more furry-themed novels & serials.


----------



## danihermit (Jul 13, 2022)

In case anyone was interested, this series is now being collected into paperbacks & ebooks. Book 1 is available and 2 is on preorder. here's some more info & relevant links. Thanks for checking us out!!



*Hades should have known better…*​_The Black Devil, Book 1: Infernal Affurs_

Now available in eBook

Book 2: Tickets to Purradise is available for pre-order!

Amazon - https://amzn.to/3ub4SrA

Everywhere else - https://hermitstarbooks.com/the-black-devil/



When he was hired to take an Omega in a sticky situation quietly to a breeding farm upstate, the underground fixer Hades should have known that something was fishy about the job. But he needed the money and it seemed simple enough.

The Alpha hadn’t expected to have such an immediate and deep connection to the no-fur entrusted to him.

Risking the wrath of the no-fur’s mafia owners becomes the least of Hades’s problems as he tries to escape with his fated mate. Enlisting the aid of his best friend, a demon ex-lover, a kidnapped celebrity, and a surly no-fur, Hades sets out on the first steps towards the fate that was sealed from the first moment he put his paws on his beloved no-fur.

* 

**this book collects Season 1 of The Black Devil Omegaverse serial novel***

Don’t want to wait for book 2? You can read the entire series as it is being written on Kindle Vella, Radish, and more! Find the links at our website - https://hermitstarbooks.com/the-black-devil/






#mmromance #omegaverse #anthro #darkromance #paranormal #mpreg #slowburnpoly #fatedmates #demons #magic #dubcon


----------

